# Windows Small Business Server 2011 Standard: Critical Event Notification stopped



## coreenergy (Apr 13, 2012)

Windows SBS server 2011 - sbs monitoring stoped
*Windows Small Business Server 2011 Standard: Critical Event Notification stopped*



for example :- An alert was detected on your network. Further investigation into the issue is recommended.

Computer: CORESERVER1
Date/Time generated: 3/7/2012 10:36:39 PM
Title: A key Windows Services service is not running
Source: Key Windows Services
Description: 
The Update Services service has been stopped.


Troubleshooting suggestions:

1) Determine whether the service has been stopped for server maintenance. If yes, restart the service after the maintenance task is completed.
2) If the service was not stopped for maintenance, then restart the service manually by using the Services.msc application.




this alerts not received last 2 weeks


*Windows Small Business Server 2011 Standard: Critical Event Notification stopped*



3) Contact your IT support provider for more assistance.


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Whats your question?

If you're getting this error then you need to do as suggested in the error description. Check services.msc to see which Automatic services have stopped.


Dave


----------



## coreenergy (Apr 13, 2012)

Dave Atkin said:


> Whats your question?
> 
> If you're getting this error then you need to do as suggested in the error description. Check services.msc to see which Automatic services have stopped.
> 
> ...


thanks dave

my question is how to configured this ????

email notification alert/low disk space /service stopped ???/ in windows 2011 sbs server..
same has been configured on my server by someone but i am unable to find the configuration notification /alerts setting on sbs 2011 server

please help me !!


----------



## Dave Atkin (Sep 4, 2009)

Ahh ok. You open the Windows SBS Console. Its normally on your desktop or start menu.

Then go to the reports tab. This will show the existing reports. You can modify them by double clicking or you can create a new report on the right hand side by clicking 'Add a new report'.

From there its fairly self explanitory.

For more information:
SBS 2011 Standard Learning Bites - Health Reporting.wmv - YouTube


Dave


----------

